# My new pup



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

So I have a few concerns already and I get my pup tomorrow. So here is my little story. I have always wanted a yorkie and my significant other has always wanted a german shepherd. I got my yorkie in June and he is 8 months old now. Shortly after we found a stray on the street she is a terrier mix about 9 lbs very sweet girl. Now that my yorkie is fully trained I got my significant other the German shepherd as a gift. Because it is time to complete our pack and have them properly socialized as pups together since they are entirely different breeds and sizes. So I'm not really a person that is concerned about papers. And I found the German shepherd no papers and paid $750 for her. Now I'm starting to have some concerns because I don't want to be getting ripped off. My first concern i checked up on her yesterday to check with her weight and she is 8 weeks as of Tuesday and only 6 and 1/2 lbs. Thats concerns me a little as all the charts say that she should be 11 to 20 lbs by 2 months of age. And the second I'm confused and not properly educated when it comes to the coats short hair, long hair, stock coat etc.... she is not as fluffy looking as most photos of puppy german shepherds I have seen. I will post a picture of her and what they have said is the parents. I'm just wondering if I should be concerned with the weight. And see if I can be educated on the coats and why I feel like she looks different. Does she look purebred to you? Mother!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

When you buy from a backyard breeder, you will get all shapes and sizes of German Shepherds as they are not bred to the standards. I realized that many years ago while shopping around from the classified ads in my local paper. As for the weight, it could be genetics. If your veterinarian is not concerned, then don't worry about it. Just give your puppy a really good dog food so the pup can grow into being happy and healthy adult.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

I get her tomorrow, and she will have a health certificate with 1st set of vaccinations so her appointment will be set up by me very soon. Maybe I am just overthinking it. I just want to make sure she is healthy with the weight gain. The parents look pure bred, its just her coat looks a little off to me. Maybe I am not educated on the coats. Do you think the pup looks purebred?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Purebred does not equate to well bred. $750 is a backyard breeder at best. Do they parents even have health testing done?


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't think the price is something that can really go off of. So actually me saying that is a little irrelevant. That is the prices I ran by in my area 600 to 1400 ish. Anyway I'm just asking if she looks pure bred and if I should be concerned of the weight? I'm learning thier are different coats so maybe I am just over thinking it would like to be educated more on the coats. I'm obviously going to be paying attention to the weight but was wondering if I should be stressing it as much as I am?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should be concerned about many things because that price absolutely indicates a backyard breeder who most likely did not health test the parents. Yes, the weight is a red flag. The price is a red flag. It all indicates the breeding pair possibly has not been health tested and increases your chances of the puppy having dysplasia or temperament issues. So...yeah....the price is not irrelevant. It tells those of us that test and title our dogs and buy from reputable breeders a lot. You asked if there was cause to be concerned. The answer is yes.

And if there are no AKC papers then nobody can answer the purebred question with any certainty. High content is all we can really say.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you. I didn't come here for one thing to be picked at about semantics on my post. You literally answered no questions but picked at the amount paid. So thanks but no thanks again thats not why I'm here. I will just wait until she is seen by my veterinarian for professional advice because obviously someone like you thinks that is okay to answer no questions but argue about semantics.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That size is small. I typically don’t worry about puppy size, especially when I first get them. There are two genetic coat types, long coats and standard stick coats. There are variations as far a length with in each. At 8 weeks, you would definitely recognize a long coat. The simple answer is you would see hairs coming out of the ears. As for your dog, she may be purebred, she may not. The fact that she doesn’t have papers makes the question a moot point. She’s going to be considered a mix by any organization where being purebred matters. If your concern was getting a purebred shepherd, you have already made a poor choice.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

doesn't look purebred and isn't purebred - the parents could be siblings for all you know. 
supporting bad breeders is never a good idea.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ashleyrose said:


> Thank you. I didn't come here for one thing to be picked at about semantics on my post. You literally answered no questions but picked at the amount paid. So thanks but no thanks again thats not why I'm here. I will just wait until she is seen by my veterinarian for professional advice because obviously someone like you thinks that is okay to answer no questions but argue about semantics.


I will answer your questions. No not purebred and yes too small. Coat is a short coat.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You need to hear that because there are reasons why she is so small. If she is purebred from healthy parents, that weight could indicate worms or other health risks. Or she could be a runt. If she is an accidental mix, her size may not be an issue based on genetics. All of that matters. If you really want answers, a vet exam is a good start. If you want genetics, get a full Embark DNA and health risk panel done. With this breed, unfortunately price does matter.

For $750 you are probably not getting ripped off. An inexpensive dog might have health problem or might be a mix, but you get what $750 buys, no guarantees. if you paid $2,000 or up then you could fairly demand that the dog have health testing and a traceable pedigree.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ashleyrose said:


> Thank you. I didn't come here for one thing to be picked at about semantics on my post. You literally answered no questions but picked at the amount paid. So thanks but no thanks again thats not why I'm here. I will just wait until she is seen by my veterinarian for professional advice because obviously someone like you thinks that is okay to answer no questions but argue about semantics.


If that is what you think then you did not actually read what I wrote and chose to only see what you wanted. You purposely chose to ignore the point that the price is an indication of the quality of that puppy and that indicates the potential health/temperament issues you are buying. You should absolutely take your dog to someone you deem a professional instead of asking on an internet forum since you don't want to hear what people experienced in the breed have to say. It will save the rest of us from wasting our time. Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> That size is small. I typically don’t worry about puppy size, especially when I first get them.


I would generally agree but 6.5# at this age is way to small. WAY to small. Faren was 14.3# at 9 weeks. 1 of 12 puppies. Her weight today at just over 2 years is 53.6#. She's just within the standard. This breeding threw small dogs (something a very good breeder warned me could happen because Yoschy is known to throw smaller dogs and she's linebred on him). But even with the large litter size and linebreeding that most likely contributed to her adult size, she was still 14# at that age.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> That size is small. I typically don’t worry about puppy size, especially when I first get them.


Shadow was around 14lbs at that age and she was near dead at 3 weeks old, so the OP's pup is really far off normal. If it's a GSD.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> If that is what you think then you did not actually read what I wrote and chose to only see what you wanted. You purposely chose to ignore the point that the price is an indication of the quality of that puppy and that indicates the potential health/temperament issues you are buying. You should absolutely take your dog to someone you deem a professional instead of asking on an internet forum since you don't want to hear what people experienced in the breed have to say. It will save the rest of us from wasting our time. Good luck with your puppy.


Noone is attempting to waste your time. You obviously wasted your own time with responding. Its funny how I can sift through the posts on this page people asking the same thing and all of the comments are completely different. The semantics of the price
If the pups or dogs have no papers then that is obviously why the price is lower. As I stated papers don't mean much to me. And not everyone is in it for money. So it can play a factor sure but is that the one thing that everyone should be fixated on.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

papers cost next to nothing - you are buying a backyard bred non-purebred dog and yes, you should you worry about the size (and everything else)...absolutely. 
Your idea about papers is completely off track but I have a feeling that there isn't any point in trying to enlighten you.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

So if I didn't mention price in my post would the response have been the same?


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Because it seems to me that has been the main attack. Not everyone can pay 4k for a family pet.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

"main attack" says everything.... how about you look at it like this "wow, these really experienced, knowledgeable people are trying to save me from a lifetime of heartache"

my puppies are almost 20lbs at 8 weeks and registration is the most basic element of purebred breeding.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ashleyrose said:


> Because it seems to me that has been the main attack. Not everyone can pay 4k for a family pet.


Well hang onto your hat then because cheap dogs can come with HUGE vet bills. 4k is less then my dog cost in her first year, a lot less.


Ashleyrose said:


> So if I didn't mention price in my post would the response have been the same?


Our response is usually the same, yes.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Ok cool, thanks so much of the experienced knowledgeable people responses. Yes it was the main attack. As I said I have sifted through posts on here with the same question and the difference in the responses on other posts vs mine is mind blowing. I'm taking her to the veterinarian next week and will also get a DNA test done and let all the knowledgeable people on here that got stuck on one thing know the results. Maybe we all learn something 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Well hang onto your hat then because cheap dogs can come with HUGE vet bills. 4k is less then my dog cost in her first year, a lot less.
> 
> Our response is usually the same, yes.


Thanks I know how much preventative care and vets cost i take my pets to get care regularly and just spent $800 for prevention for my other 2 dogs and cat for the year. So I know that pets cost money obviously you all are taking all of this way out of context and the wrong way.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Ashleyrose 
At 3 weeks old my dog was less then 2lbs and about two heartbeats from dead when I scooped her up. At 8 weeks, the same age as your pup, she was around 14lbs. That's over twice as big. Mine is a small adult, around 58lbs adult weight. 
Now it is possible that your dog is purebred, but there is a huge difference between purebred and well bred. 
A lot of us have less then well bred dogs and the cost, both monetary and emotional, can be huge.
Do update us and do post more pics as she grows.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm just going to say...you get what you pay for, good luck with your pup hopefully you will luck out on temperament and health🤞


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks will do. I'm going to do DNA and genetic tests to. I didn't come here to argue. But I find it frustrating when people get stuck on the price. And then the comment is always you have no idea how much a dog costs blah blah. I do know how much pets cost have 2 other dogs and a cat one the other dog that I have is a stray and she was so ill when I found her with intestinal worms and heartworms and had cost me a lot of money this year. But if I can give her a good life im more than happy. I just wanted someone to look at the photos and tell me what they thought. I take very good care of my pets.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

And to me I think that temperament has so much to do with how they are raised and socialized.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> So if I didn't mention price in my post would the response have been the same?


Yes. We would still worry about her size. My dog came to me with parasites, including Giardia at 8 weeks and weighed 13 lbs. I was concerned he was too thin and underweight.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ashleyrose said:


> And to me I think that temperament has so much to do with how they are raised and socialized.


Oh if only that were true!


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Oh if only that were true!


How is that not true?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> And to me I think that temperament has so much to do with how they are raised and socialized.


That is a dangerous myth promoted by proponents of some breeds owners that people buy into to rationalize choices. Temperament is only as good as genetics.

No one thinks you don’t take care of your dogs, nor are we criticizing you. You have made some statements that we worry about and we are explaining to you. It’s not personal.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> That is a dangerous myth promoted by proponents of some breeds owners that people buy into to rationalize choices. Temperament is only as good as genetics.


So like the all pitbulls are bad? Yea I can't get behind that any dog that is raised right and trained right can be a good dog


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Ashleyrose said:


> Because it seems to me that has been the main attack. Not everyone can pay 4k for a family pet.


Say the price from a reputable breeder is $2500. And say you live with the dog for 10 years. That is $250/year.

You paid $750 or $75/year over 10 years.

To spend $180 more per year (which is 2-3 bags of dog food) to have a reputable breeder breed and select a puppy that suits your lifestyle is a no brainer to me. Puppies are a gamble and you want to stack as many odds in your favor.

JMO


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ashleyrose said:


> any dog that is raised right and trained right can be a good dog


I'm sorry but that simply is not true.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Jen84 said:


> Say the price from a reputable breeder is $2500. And say you live with the dog for 10 years. That is $250/year.
> 
> You paid $750 or $75/year over 10 years.
> 
> ...


Nice way to put it. But I don't believe everyone is in it for the money


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Jen84 said:


> Say the price from a reputable breeder is $2500. And say you live with the dog for 10 years. That is $250/year.
> 
> You paid $750 or $75/year over 10 years.
> 
> ...


Nice way to put it. But I don't believe everyone is in it for the m


Sabis mom said:


> I'm sorry but that simply is not true.


Well then I guess all dogs at the shelter should be euthanized then. To much of a risk not knowing where they came from 🤷‍♀️


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

No one here is fixated on price. What everyone is trying to tell you that an allegedly purebred dog being sold for $750 raises all sorts of red flags. The price difference is not simply because the puppy is lacking papers.

This is not "Kia vs. Mercedes" where, in the end, no one can fault you for choosing the lesser priced option, since it performs the same function. This is a living, breathing creature who exists today because 1 or 2 people thought that their dogs should have puppies, then decided, for whatever reason, to sell those puppies.

The fact that your 8 week old puppy only weighs 6.5lbs should be enough of a red flag, by itself.

$750 pretty much guarantees that:
1. Neither parent has been screened for genetic diseases like degenerative myelopathy
2. Neither parent has certified hips or elbows
3. Temperament will be a roll of the dice, since no familial history available beyond the parents
4. Longevity will be a roll of the dice - same reason as above
5. No health guarantee from breeder
6. No support from breeder regarding behavioral or temperament issues

Over 20 years ago, I got myself a $250 purebred, siberian husky. Over MANY vet visits, hospital stays and 1 year later, she became a $7000 purebred, siberian husky.

Huskies are pretty darned healthy dogs, too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ashleyrose said:


> Well then I guess all dogs at the shelter should be euthanized then. To much of a risk not knowing where they came from 🤷‍♀️


Now you are just being silly.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Ashleyrose said:


> Nice way to put it. But I don't believe everyone is in it for the money


huh ?


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Now you are just being silly.


No I'm being realistic not everything about a dogs temperament comes from genetics.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ashleyrose said:


> No I'm being realistic not everything about a dogs temperament comes from genetics.


Your are correct. Training and exposure play a role, however a dog can never be more then the genetics behind it.
I live with a fear aggressive dog. She was always going to be a fear aggressive dog because her genetics said so. Training and exposure has made it possible for her to live day to day.
She is also dog aggressive. She is that way as a result of a couple of incidents when she was in her formative stage. Had she had decent genetics she would have recovered and we could have moved on. Crappy genetics prevented that.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> And to me I think that temperament has so much to do with how they are raised and socialized.


Not always true I have a BYB 8 year old GSD by the name of Clay I purchased him knowing no better I socialized him a huge amount he has never been hit or abused,
I love him more than life itself he is my heart and soul but let's just say he has a less than desirable temperament I won't go in details but life has had to change a lot to manage him around people he doesn't know... he also has a whole heap of health issues that cost a fortune,
He is a good boy and we have come a long way but he can never be trusted around strangers and will never regret having him in my life but never again will I buy a BYB dog,

As I said before you get what you pay for some people get lucky some like myself do not you can't fix a genetically poor dog.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> How is that not true?


Because it's not


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Has she got a name yet? 😊


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh, she's a cutie and it looks like there is some German Shepherd there. The only way to be sure is to invest in a $99 Embark (brand) DNA test. It does not make a lot of difference if you love your dog and she loves you. Our shelter dogs have ranged from $60 to $250. So take your pup to your vet and have her looked over, they can tell you more. I'd wait a bit on the size, she's just a baby and may have missed a few meals in a litter. We've brought home shelter dogs that were pitifully underweight, but feed them well and they fill out. I would like to think Duke is finally done growing but everytime I say that he's bigger. After having to live in a normal sized house with a Godzilla dog you'll be glad she fits in doorways. Ladies are usually a little smaller but our Elke is scrappy and opinionated, she rules the house and keeps Duke in line. Your pup will be what your pup will be, they come is all sizes and shapes and coats and temperments. Are the adult dog photos the parents? Congrats on your pup. I may have missed it but what did you name her?


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

I mean now I'm freaking like what the heck. I have been afraid of larger dogs for like forever until the past few years because I was attacked badly by a chow golden retriever mix. And I have 2 pups and a cat in my house both my other dogs are small. We think her name is going to be lexy. Im going to be doing the DNA test as well


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_any dog that is raised right and trained right can be a good dog _

You know, Ellie was such a horrible little dog when we got her. She had all sorts of craziness and had been in and out of several shelters. I think she figured she could act horrible with us and we'd just take her back to the county lock up. I think she liked it there. But she came around. Never lost her Jersey attitude but she was a good dog. Dogs seem to adapt to their surrounding and their owners. She might get things all wrong but she tried to be a good dog, so we gave her credit for trying. I've never met a dog I didn't like. But some owners!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> Well hang onto your hat then because cheap dogs can come with HUGE vet bills. 4k is less then my dog cost in her first year, a lot less.
> 
> Our response is usually the same, yes.


Even well bred puppies can have high vet bills. I got one from a breeder who was highly recommended from this forum 12-13 years ago. I spent over $10k in vet bills spanning from the week I brought her home until the day she went to the rainbow bridge. I went with a reputable breeder thinking the odds would be stacked in my favor regarding health. She supposedly had healthy champion bloodlines too. The siblings of my dog's litter all had problems too. Twenty years ago I had a different dog and she was from a reputable breeder as well. She also had reoccurring health issues which were not too serious, but problems none the less.

If you are having doubts about the dog being purebred, then listen to your gut instinct. The vet will be able to better identify if the dog is a mix by doing a thorough examination. Make sure there is some sort of health warranty. You should be able to return a dog within 24 hours if there are health issues. I went to a BYB and picked a puppy and went to the vet that same day. The vet said the pup had a heart murmur so we returned the dog. 

When I got my first dog as an adult, I got a dog from the pound. She looked like a German Shepherd in every way to the inexperienced eye. The vet said she had webbed feet so not a purebred. She was the love of my life and a wonderful dog. Even if your dog is not a purebred, she will probably be a good dog if you train her properly.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> I mean now I'm freaking like what the heck. I have been afraid of larger dogs for like forever until the past few years because I was attacked badly by a chow golden retriever mix. And I have 2 pups and a cat in my house both my other dogs are small. We think her name is going to be lexy. Im going to be doing the DNA test as well


Lexy is a cool name looks like it will suit her, 

listen don't freak out no one is saying she will definitely have these health or temperament issues we are just that when you buy a dog from a breeder with no breeding knowledge it's a bit of crap shot...there are many dogs out there that come from all sorts of places and not all of them have health or temperament issues you just need to be realistic for the future and if you are committed to her that's great because all dogs need home's and I'm sure you will love her no matter what and she will love you 😊


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I would generally agree but 6.5# at this age is way to small. WAY to small. Faren was 14.3# at 9 weeks. 1 of 12 puppies. Her weight today at just over 2 years is 53.6#. She's just within the standard. This breeding threw small dogs (something a very good breeder warned me could happen because Yoschy is known to throw smaller dogs and she's linebred on him). But even with the large litter size and linebreeding that most likely contributed to her adult size, she was still 14# at that age.





Sabis mom said:


> Shadow was around 14lbs at that age and she was near dead at 3 weeks old, so the OP's pup is really far off normal. If it's a GSD.


I don’t have a great frame of reference for sizes.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

DHau said:


> Even well bred puppies can have high vet bills. I got one from a breeder who was highly recommended from this forum 12-13 years ago. I spent over $10k in vet bills spanning from the week I brought her home until the day she went to the rainbow bridge. I went with a reputable breeder thinking the odds would be stacked in my favor regarding health. She supposedly had healthy champion bloodlines too. The siblings of my dog's litter all had problems too. Twenty years ago I had a different dog and she was from a reputable breeder as well. She also had reoccurring health issues which were not too serious, but problems none the less.


You aren’t wrong in that any puppy from any breeding can have health problems. I don’t know that “champion lines” means well bred, and is usually a red flag to me.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Ashleyrose said:


> I mean now I'm freaking like what the heck. I have been afraid of larger dogs for like forever until the past few years because I was attacked badly by a chow golden retriever mix. And I have 2 pups and a cat in my house both my other dogs are small. We think her name is going to be lexy. Im going to be doing the DNA test as well


The questions you asked here, you should have asked before you bought the puppy. I’m not to naive to realize that as long as a good puppy costs 1000, 2000, or any other number there will be a market for cheaper puppies underneath it. The price isn’t the issue. I can get a well bred dog for 100 bucks if I wanted. One of my friends was offered his pick from any litter a breeder has for 500. The whole scenario you gave us what created these conclusions. You asked for information, and you got it. What you decide to do with it, is up to you.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> The questions you asked here, you should have asked before you bought the puppy. I’m not to naive to realize that as long as a good puppy costs 1000, 2000, or any other number there will be a market for cheaper puppies underneath it. The price isn’t the issue. I can get a well bred dog for 100 bucks if I wanted. One of my friends was offered his pick from any litter a breeder has for 500. The whole scenario you gave us what created these conclusions. You asked for information, and you got it. What you decide to do with it, is up to you.


Yea I was asking if the parents look purebred as well as the pup. And about the coats of German shepherd in general


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Ashleyrose said:


> Yea I was asking if the parents look purebred as well as the pup. And about the coats of German shepherd in general





(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> I mean now I'm freaking like what the heck. I have been afraid of larger dogs for like forever until the past few years because I was attacked badly by a chow golden retriever mix. And I have 2 pups and a cat in my house both my other dogs are small. We think her name is going to be lexy. Im going to be doing the DNA test as well


I suggest you spend some time reading through the puppy forums and the aggression forum. I also suggest you line up a good, balanced trainer that is familiar and successful with the breed. 

It's not that anyone is attacking you. You have made a choice that goes against what experienced owners suggest because most of them have been there, and they read the threads posted daily about poorly bred and trained dogs.

Genetics are always there. You can not change them. You can mask them with a lot of careful work. Just like humans, some are confident, some are fearful, some are aggressive, some are laid back.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Ashleyrose said:


> Yea I was asking if the parents look purebred as well as the pup. And about the coats of German shepherd in general


I think all of that has been answered.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> Yea I was asking if the parents look purebred as well as the pup. And about the coats of German shepherd in general


If you were asked to check out the paint job on a car, and while you were looking at it you noticed all the tires were flat, wouldn't you mention it just to be helpful?


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I think all of that has been answered.


Most have been danced around yes. Most has been backyard breeder. No papers, to cheap, talk.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

David Winners said:


> If you were asked to check out the paint job on a car, and while you were looking at it you noticed all the tires were flat, wouldn't you mention it just to be helpful?


I have no idea what that has to do with anything but sure.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Ashleyrose said:


> Most have been danced around yes. Most has been backyard breeder. No papers, to cheap, talk.


Multiple people answered your questions on the first page, including another breeder.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> I have no idea what that has to do with anything but sure.


David Winners is basically saying opinions have been given your questions have been answered plus extra info has been given...I think 😅


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> I have no idea what that has to do with anything but sure.


You asked people to check out the coat on your pup and they noticed some red flags and are trying to help you understand those red flags.

They were nice enough not to mention that it's a bad idea to bring a new puppy into a home with an 8 month old dog. That having a GSD of unknown temperament in the same home with small dogs can lead to disaster, and that same sex aggression between a 9 pound terrier and a GSD is a very real possibility.

Honestly, everyone here just wants to see you succeed.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

David Winners said:


> You asked people to check out the coat on your pup and they noticed some red flags and are trying to help you understand those red flags.
> 
> They were nice enough not to mention that it's a bad idea to bring a new puppy into a home with an 8 month old dog. That having a GSD of unknown temperament in the same home with small dogs can lead to disaster, and that same sex aggression between a 9 pound terrier and a GSD is a very real possibility.
> 
> Honestly, everyone here just wants to see you succeed.


Hmmm i guess I'm just completely retarded then but I thought it was best to introduce and socialized them as pups to grow up together. I mean seriously had I not came on this page I would have never realized that I know absolutely nothing. 🤯


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Ashleyrose said:


> mean seriously had I not came on this page I would have never realized that I know absolutely nothing.


There’s a lot of good information here. You can learn a whole lot. Everyone usually does. No one starts off knowing everything.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you think I'm belittling you, you couldn't be further from the truth. All these things are real. Just read through the forum. Please don't take my word for it.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

People generally don't recommend raising two puppy's together it's a lot of hard work and there can be trouble down the line heck even and adult and a puppy is lots of hard work....


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks @Ashleyrose,

I'm glad you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

My pup now is already fully potty trained and had already been neutered. According to my vet between 6 to 8 months for small breeds is a good time frame.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm really not trying to be an ass. I thought it was truly best to have them socialized as pups. As far as the terrier mix stray we found her on the street and honestly we are hoping she survives as I have about another 2 months before we test again to be certain she has been cleared of heart worms and she poses no risk to my other pets they are all on prevention. To be honest the one who runs the show in this house is my 🐈 😻 she was adopted from the shelter and is 4 years old now.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> Dogs have owners, cats have staff.


That's true 😂😂


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No one is trying to scare you. Your puppy could turn out to be very healthy and easy. We don’t know. We have spent the last 8 months reading thread after thread from new GSD owners who got Covid puppies and then could not handle them or train them or socialize. You already have a puppy, so you have recent puppy experience which is good. But the breeds could not be more different. Please do as David says and read all the threads you can find on raising two puppies together, puppies biting, and all the behavior problems people are having with German Shepherd puppies while they are stuck at home. Read the aggression threads starting anywhere from 6-12 months. If you have any questions, David is a professional K9 handler and trainer. Others are pro trainers. Many of the rest of us are not but have extensive training or handling experience with our own dogs. We want your dogs to get along and become good pets. We want you to succeed.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

No one here is attacking you. They are trying to help. They are just pointing out that you may be in for a lot more than you expect.

It's a very nice thing you are trying to do. However, I'm not sure the timing is the best or that this is the best choice.

Personally I have serious doubts that this pup is purebred. The size and coat that you are already concerned about bothers me just as it does you. Also the head shape doesn't seem right, but it might just be the pictures.

Litters can have more than one father. Some pups could be purebred and others mixed, all from the same litter.

Especially with this breed, genetics matters. Not only from a health perspective, but regarding attitude and temperment. There is no cure for bad genes.

Honestly, if I were in your position, I would get a refund and spend as much time as you possibly can reading on this site. Save your money until you can buy a well bred dog from a good breeder. Just my opinion and I mean absolutely no offense.

In many years of owning these wonderful dogs, I have found that the least expensive ones to buy turned out to be the most costly over the long run. They were also the most heartbreaking.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The coat, price, purebred or not is not your only issue. The other one is the combination with a Yorkie puppy. But since you didn't ask, this is just a heads-up. I would walk away from this deal, if you still can, and enjoy the two small dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> The coat, price, purebred or not is not your only issue. The other one is the combination with a Yorkie puppy. But since you didn't ask, this is just a heads-up. I would walk away from this deal, if you still can, and enjoy the two small dogs.


There are 2 small dogs and a cat.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks, now you guys are being super snooty. Large breeds and small breeds can be together. But thanks for all the wonderful nothing but negative knowledge you all share.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

I love how it had to be corrected 😱😱😱 she has 2 small dogs and a cat 😂 I got nothing out of this but pure snobby, and snooty. I'm not trying to be an butt but come on now you guys are just looking to nit pick every little thing. But I know that larger breeds can be with smaller breeds.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I joined this forum shortly after adopting an adult GSD (Willow) who had/has major temperament issues. She's my first dog as an adult. Well, I say that, but I also tried to raise a backyard-bred GSD (supposedly) puppy a couple years before...I had grown up with a dog so I thought, I know what I'm doing. HAH. That lasted a week, before I about had a nervous breakdown. The dog was a nervy, bitey, evil little velociraptor even at 7 weeks old and I had no clue what I was doing. I spent $300 on her plus probably another $300 on puppy stuff, and after a week I gave her (and all the stuff) to an experienced GSD owner who had rescued GSDs. For free.

Now I've had my adult dog for over a year and she's great. Nervy, a bit fear-aggressive even after lots of training, poorly bred, hates strangers, absolutely. But we're making it work. I paid $50 for her. Craigslist ad.

I also joined this forum at that time and was put off at first by some of the advice I got. I found it insulting. Who are these internet folks, these people who think they know me and my dog? How dare they tell me I was going too far, too fast with training...expecting too much of my new dog...not giving her time to adjust to her surroundings....that she was a poorly bred, likely backyard-bred dog....

They were all right.

Once I swallowed my pride I realized that yes, most of these folks do know what they're talking about, they have tons of experience, they've invested thousands of dollars into their dogs, and they have good things to say. Not everything was good, and some people here can be blunt jerks, it's true (not naming names). Some people said I wasn't ready and I should rehome my dog, like I did the puppy. But I stuck with it and I'm glad I did. I'm also glad I rehomed the first puppy. If you read enough of the stuff on here you'll start to be able to sift through the good and bad advice, and of course YOUR experiences as you go through this journey with your new dog will help with that.

If I get another GSD after Willow, I am going to spend the money to get a well-bred dog with a more predictable temperament. Does it guarantee that he or she won't have the anxiety, the social issues that Willow has? No. But as others have said, it stacks the odds in your favor. (I've been lucky so far with Willow's health, but there's no guarantee that will last.) This has all been a huge learning experience for me. I used to kinda look down my nose at weirdos who would pay $2000-4000 for a friggin DOG. Now I totally get it. 

Will I be able to raise a well-bred vs. a BYB puppy? I honestly don't know and I'm going to have to think hard about that, because GSD puppies are a lot of work whether they're well-bred or not.

Regardless....good luck with your puppy, whether she's purebred GSD or not, sounds like you have experience with puppies so you're one up on me there.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Like I said I'm not mad I came looking for advice. And it's certainly not because I don't like the advice. But it seems like I'm starting to get a little annoyed now because It has become nothing but snooty comments. But whatever. I don't believe in rehoming a pet for many reasons. But I am going to be doing the dna testing and obviously she will be getting regular vet care. So I will let the few of you all know on her how that goes. But I'm telling you if I sifted through more posts on here the responses were much much much different seems like everyone who wanted to read my post today just decided to be snobby snooty.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Look at all these yorkies with larger breeds 😱😱😱🤯


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Ashleyrose said:


> Look at all these yorkies with larger breeds 😱😱😱🤯


You should ask them why they said those things. There advice there not being given because of your attitude. Theres also a lot of things we like to laugh about.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm not laughing 😐 😒


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So we had a 7 lb yorkie when we brought our first GSD home. It's just more work, to ensure the puppy isn't agitating the little one. The size difference kicks in ao quickly. We made the couch off limits for the GSD so the Yorkie could escape to a safe place.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Ashleyrose said:


> I'm not laughing 😐 😒


Read the threads on here about big dog/little dog aggression. Doesn't always work out.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

No one is saying your situation is impossible. Everything may work out just fine. Everyone here HOPES it will work out, and they will all be her to help if you run into some trouble along the way. 

Again, I suggest you read through the threads in the puppy and aggression sections to give you an idea about what to watch for and to hopefully give you some perspective about the board in general.

I wasn't snarky when I mentioned you had 2 small dogs and a cat. You said the same in your original post. This can definitely pose a challenging situation and I think those details are important.

I'll add a picture to the collection. This is my retired military dog hanging out with her buddy Xander.

I truly wish you the best of luck and I hope you keep us updated on your adventures.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Very cute photos,

Yes GSD'S can absolutely be raised with small dog's my older GSD Clay was raised with a small dog for 7 years up until she passed away last year,

I wouldn't dream of bringing a small dog home with my new pup Raven she is crazy playful and has very high drive not aggressive in any way shape or form but very ruff and forward in her play style and could easily injure and small dog accidentally,
she also loves to chase other dog's which to a small dog could be terrifying.
Different dogs have different levels of drive my old guy Clay is possible as lazy as they come unless it's a cat
My pup Raven is very high drive and will chase if allowed to do so (she is not allowed to chase anything but a toy)

Just saying be careful don't leave your small dog unattended with your new pup and have strict rules regarding interaction and I would be very careful in allowing the small to play with the big someone could get hurt by accident.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Ashleyrose said:


> Thanks, now you guys are being super snooty. Large breeds and small breeds can be together. But thanks for all the wonderful nothing but negative knowledge you all share.


Your perception of snooty doesn’t make it fact. I read through this entire thread and people were giving you advice based on their YEARS of experience. You are making a CHOICE to take it as snooty. I would change how you interpret advice because you’ll get more out of it. You can’t control people’s comments but you can control how you react to them.

People want nothing more than to help you. Take the advice in the spirit it was intended - to HELP you.

I wish you luck with your dog. 😊


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks I'm actually about to delete the thread because it is literally blowing my phone up. I feel like most has been very snooty yes. May not be mean spirited I don't know truly. But I have never felt so much negativity in one place. I definitely have not had a good impression here. Anyways thanks everyone have a fantastic day. 😍🥰


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Ashleyrose said:


> Thanks I'm actually about to delete the thread because it is literally blowing my phone up. I feel like most has been very snooty yes. May not be mean spirited I don't know truly. But I have never felt so much negativity in one place. I definitely have not had a good impression here. Anyways thanks everyone have a fantastic day. 😍🥰


I whole heartedly wish you and your pup's all the best for the future 😊


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I wish you the best with your new pup. But I honestly don't believe this is a purebred GSD. It certainly doesn't look like one.

What happens when you get the DNA results and the pup is a mix? You already have the dog and you aren't likely to take it back. Could do do the test before buying the dog?

I do think you are being much too defensive. You asked for advice and opinions and you don't like the ones you got. We are all trying to be honest with our opinions. I'm sorry if you feel we have been snobby or offensive. 

Another thing you want want to look into is when to spay your new dog. Spaying early may work for small breeds, but these larger dogs may have serious health complications from spaying before they are mature. They need those hormones for proper bone and joint development. There have been several studies regarding this and it would behoove you to do some research about this. 

Once again, good luck with your pup. Please stay around and learn as much as you can about these great dogs. This is a great place with very knowledgeable people and I've learned a tremendous amount here. Everyone may not always agree, but you can't discount the knowledge here.


----------



## Ashleyrose (Nov 27, 2020)

Well thier are a few things if I get the dna test and the dog is a mutt as you say. I could say something to the people who sold her to me. And I would be more aware of health dispositions as they do health as well


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

But why buy a dog you aren't sure is the breed you want? Can you get some money back guarantee from the breeder if the DNA test turns out to show the dog to be a mix?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just one thought I forgot to mention, you say your Yorkie is fully trained. At 8 months he may be house broken but probably not fully trained. Does he sit, stay go to place when you tell him? To me that's a good start on being fully trained and will help when you have another puppy that you will be working with.


----------



## lfisher818 (Feb 29, 2012)

@Ashleyrose I was in your position many years ago and purchased a GSD from a local breeder. I say breeder very loosely. He was a great dog with so much love to give. The first problem was his testicle not descending so they had to neuter him early. The second problem was retinal atrophy and pannus which I believe could have been prevented with dna screening on the parents. The next problem was gastric tortion (bloat) at age two which nearly killed him. $8,000 later and he lived thank goodness. Now, maybe this wasn’t a breeder issue... not sure. The last condition which ultimately killed him was Degenerate myelopathy (DM). This could have benne prevented with a knowledge, responsible breeding program. I’d say at the end of the day I probably had $12,000 into my dog not including preventative treatment. I expected to pay that. And the “breeder” didn’t give two (PSEUDO SWEARING REMOVED BY MODERATOR)
My GSD I have now was $2,000 and I purchased pet insurance for the accidents to illnesses that may happen. That insurance is $60 a month and has definitely paid for itself. He has an accident and broke his legs. Surgery was $10,000 and the insurance picked up $8,000 of it. He will be 6 this June and is the healthiest GSD I’ve ever had. While I loved my first boy; it really sucked to watch him suffer and it was big bucks!
My two cents. Take it for what it’s worth.

MOD WARNING - NO SWEARING

Thanks, 

David 
Mod team


----------



## Doug4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ashleyrose said:


> So I have a few concerns already and I get my pup tomorrow. So here is my little story. I have always wanted a yorkie and my significant other has always wanted a german shepherd. I got my yorkie in June and he is 8 months old now. Shortly after we found a stray on the street she is a terrier mix about 9 lbs very sweet girl. Now that my yorkie is fully trained I got my significant other the German shepherd as a gift. Because it is time to complete our pack and have them properly socialized as pups together since they are entirely different breeds and sizes. So I'm not really a person that is concerned about papers. And I found the German shepherd no papers and paid $750 for her. Now I'm starting to have some concerns because I don't want to be getting ripped off. My first concern i checked up on her yesterday to check with her weight and she is 8 weeks as of Tuesday and only 6 and 1/2 lbs. Thats concerns me a little as all the charts say that she should be 11 to 20 lbs by 2 months of age. And the second I'm confused and not properly educated when it comes to the coats short hair, long hair, stock coat etc.... she is not as fluffy looking as most photos of puppy german shepherds I have seen. I will post a picture of her and what they have said is the parents. I'm just wondering if I should be concerned with the weight. And see if I can be educated on the coats and why I feel like she looks different. Does she look purebred to you?


Bottom line is if you love her and take care of her who cares. If she she isn’t a pure bread who cares? I m almost 70 years old have had shepherds my whole life one was a mix snd he was s fantastic lovable dog. I question some folks on this site as some of you are full of yourself . I’m a dog lover and they all need homes . If you wanted a pure bread you most likely didn’t get one but you may have the best dog you ever owned.


----------



## wizerwoman (Aug 27, 2020)

Ashleyrose said:


> So I have a few concerns already and I get my pup tomorrow. So here is my little story. I have always wanted a yorkie and my significant other has always wanted a german shepherd. I got my yorkie in June and he is 8 months old now. Shortly after we found a stray on the street she is a terrier mix about 9 lbs very sweet girl. Now that my yorkie is fully trained I got my significant other the German shepherd as a gift. Because it is time to complete our pack and have them properly socialized as pups together since they are entirely different breeds and sizes. So I'm not really a person that is concerned about papers. And I found the German shepherd no papers and paid $750 for her. Now I'm starting to have some concerns because I don't want to be getting ripped off. My first concern i checked up on her yesterday to check with her weight and she is 8 weeks as of Tuesday and only 6 and 1/2 lbs. Thats concerns me a little as all the charts say that she should be 11 to 20 lbs by 2 months of age. And the second I'm confused and not properly educated when it comes to the coats short hair, long hair, stock coat etc.... she is not as fluffy looking as most photos of puppy german shepherds I have seen. I will post a picture of her and what they have said is the parents. I'm just wondering if I should be concerned with the weight. And see if I can be educated on the coats and why I feel like she looks different. Does she look purebred to you? Mother!
> View attachment 566138
> View attachment 566137
> View attachment 566139
> ...


I received my female GSD in April, as a gift on the day my father died. She is fascinating, full of energy, smart as ****, completely bonded to me as her "person"; she is AKC registered, and the breeder she came from shares pictures with me of her parents, grandparents, the awards they''ve won, etc. Having said that, I have no interest in showing her, training her to be a drug dog, or any of the other suggestions I've received. She is 10 months old today, weighs 70 pounds, and the floors in my house constantly look like they need a shave from her coat blowing out. I would'nt take anything for her and I love her very much. 
You will find that shepherds vary quite a bit in temperament, coat, focus, behavior; there is no "one way" for these dogs. You will want to socialize her in public as soon as 4 or 5 months, so that you can learn her reactions to strangers, and you will want to train your dog to your voice. 
As far as her appearance, she looks exactly like my Bailey did at 10 weeks.

























This is what she looks like today.







So don't worry. Your dog is beautiful and looks exactly like it's supposed to. You will never have a smarter or more loyal dog.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Ashleyrose said:


> Anyway I'm just asking if she looks pure bred and if I should be concerned of the weight? I'm learning thier are different coats so maybe I am just over thinking it would like to be educated more on the coats.


I think it could be more a question of pedigree than pure breeding. My niece has a $3,000.00 German Shepherd from a "top breeder" and it has some of the skinniest stick legs and poorest conformation I've seen on a GSD. It's also neurotic and eats the carpet off the floor. But it has a shinny coat. If you like the dog you have and it's healthy with a good temperament I wouldn't sweat it. I do think it's like anything else. If you buy a second GS down the line, you'll have a reference point and probably more experience/study of what you want then. Good pedigrees generally get you more perfect dogs, but again, not every time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Rionel said:


> But it has a shinny coat.


My husband paints cars. He swears he could take the motors out and they would still sell if the paint is shiny! Lol


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> My husband paints cars. He swears he could take the motors out and they would still sell if the paint is shiny! Lol


That's so funny. We humans are strange creatures : )) And I love my niece's dog. Just wish she didn't destroy her house!


----------

